# Remote Access Setup (DD-WRT)?



## clanderson (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey guys! As a preface, I'm extremely new to DD-WRT and routers in general. But I'm having some trouble setting up basic remote access (to manage my router from the internet at another location).

Here are my settings:









I am plugging my public IP address (from, say, What Is My IP - The IP Address Experts Since 1999) into the address bar of my remote client followed by the port (8080), so xx.xx.xx.xx:8080. I cannot access my router through a remote client following these steps. The WAN IP listed in DD-WRT is also different from the public IP given to me when I look it up. I hope I'm just terribly far off base..

Please set this newb straight, I want to learn!!
Thanks


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Some things to consider, if your WAN connection is dynamic, then your external IP will change, this is common with residential internet connections. Setting up a DynDNS account will fix this issue.

On remoting in to the router, where are you trying to connect from? your home network connection, if so, you need to try to connect from a different network, ie; ask a neighbor / friend if you can use their internet connection to attempt to remote in to your router.

You will need to forward your connection port ie; https, ssh to your external IP.

Next is the security issue with enabling a remote connection, from the outside world, to your router, and home network. As long as you realize the risk, and are aware of what might happen.


----------

